# S2 question..



## WEAKFISH (Jan 15, 2011)

For the Schwinn experts...were S2 painted wheels with skiptooth new departure hubs available on  Schwinn bikes of 1946-47?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2011)

S-2's were introduced in '48.They probably used paint on the lower end models. The N/D hubs were used into the 50's

Pat


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 15, 2011)

No, but painted raised centers were.


----------



## antque (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, I bought a Schwinn ( can't remember the model) years ago green and cream and the rims were S2 painted white with a red stripe on either side of the spokes,  they were original,


----------



## Gordon (Jan 18, 2011)

I had an early Schwinn with straight sided painted Lobdell rims. They looked similar to the unknurled painted S2's that came out later.


----------

